
Wanna work as a pentester/reverse engineer in Asia? - alisanice
I offer a job in a big intensively growing company NICE Llc. Salary from $ 2000 and above. Pls contact in Telegram @alisatrv
======
yorwba
You should wait for the next monthly whoishiring thread and give some more
information about the position. See past threads for examples:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

